# Scientists detect 'mass death' of sea life off Russia's Kamchatka



## Phoenix

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...of-sea-life-off-russias-kamchatka/ar-BB19Lq83
It's happening everywhere.


----------



## Aunt Marg

It's unfortunate that nature wasn't afforded the right to deliver to mankind, the kind of welcome mankind has delivered to it.


----------



## Pepper

Aunt Marg said:


> It's unfortunate that nature wasn't afforded the right to deliver to mankind, the kind of welcome mankind has delivered to it.


Give it time.


----------



## Phoenix

We all could just go and jump into a volcano.  Human beings everywhere are guilty.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Phoenix said:


> We all could just go and jump into a volcano.  Human beings everywhere are guilty.


I respectfully disagree with you.

Consumers are at the mercy of leaders, scientists, and big corporation/industry. We are limited as to our options.

I don't recall (ever), at any point in time in my lifetime, signing off on and saying "yes" to chemicals, radioactive material, and poisonous toxins being stored and disposed of underground, or garbage being dumped into our waterways (oceans and seas).


----------



## Phoenix

Aunt Marg said:


> I respectfully disagree with you.
> 
> Consumers are at the mercy of leaders, scientists, and big corporation/industry. We are limited as to our options.


You drive a car, right?   You consume products, right?  You had children, right?  You use electricity...etc.  We are not helpless.  We make our choices.  Sure we are limited, but we are guilty, nonetheless.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Phoenix said:


> You drive a car, right?   You consume products, right?  You had children, right?  You use electricity...etc.  We are not helpless.  We make our choices.  Sure we are limited, but we are guilty, nonetheless.


Reverting back to what I previously stated, as consumers we are limited as to our options.

I directly attribute and blame big industry and business for being poor stewards of the earth. We the consumers are nothing more than sheep in the big scheme of things.


----------



## Tish

Absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Tish said:


> Absolutely heartbreaking.


I agree. Events such as this have a way of eating me up inside.


----------



## Tish

@*Aunt Marg, *
Same this way, we are almost at the end of whale migration season here, we have had at least 3 whales caught up in the shark nets one was just a calf with its desperate mother was staying close by, 
Thankfully for whatever reason, they did not charge anyone for cutting the nets to rescue the calf.

Then for whatever reason, we had a beaching of pilot whales in Tasmania where we lost nearly 400 of these majestic creatures.  
I couldn't stop crying.


----------



## Phoenix

Aunt Marg said:


> Reverting back to what I previously stated, as consumers we are limited as to our options.
> 
> I directly attribute and blame big industry and business for being poor stewards of the earth. We the consumers are nothing more than sheep in the big scheme of things.


Respectfully, that's cop out.  We can change everything we do.  Everything.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Tish said:


> @*Aunt Marg, *
> Same this way, we are almost at the end of whale migration season here, we have had at least 3 whales caught up in the shark nets one was just a calf with its desperate mother was staying close by,
> Thankfully for whatever reason, they did not charge anyone for cutting the nets to rescue the calf.
> 
> Then for whatever reason, we had a beaching of pilot whales in Tasmania where we lost nearly 400 of these majestic creatures.
> I couldn't stop crying.


It's crushing to me to know what's happening around the world, Tish, and it seems to be a more and more common occurrence all the time.

Three cheers for the divers and people who cut the shark netting to save the calf. Now that makes my day! 

I believe it's nature revolting against all of the filth and pollution and destruction mankind is subjecting the planet to.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Phoenix said:


> Respectfully, that's cop out.  We can change everything we do.  Everything.


Such is not the case, otherwise the damage we are witnessing would be reversible overnight, and that's not happening.

There's a saying... "too little - too late", and I firmly believe (and am convinced) we've reached that point. We've reached the tipping-over point to no return.


----------



## StarSong

Our planet's ecosystems are more fragile and delicately balanced than we want to believe.  Humans wantonly destroy them at their and our own peril.  

Within a thousand years, humans will likely have killed ourselves off or died out (likely) or learned to be good stewards of this planet (not as likely). 

Mother Nature will recover, new species will evolve and the Earth will survive.  It might take a billion years to recover from human damage, but Mother Nature is patient and has time on her side.


----------



## Phoenix

Aunt Marg said:


> Such is not the case, otherwise the damage we are witnessing would be reversible overnight, and that's not happening.
> 
> There's a saying... "too little - too late", and I firmly believe (and am convinced) we've reached that point. We've reached the tipping-over point to no return.


They are not saying it will happen overnight.  It takes ongoing work from all of us.  What I am learning here is that few want to help.  Yes, the damage is deep and I once believed like you do.  So, remember the song "Bye, bye Miss American Pie took my Chevy to the levy, but the levy was dry and good old boys drinking whiskey and rye singing this will be the day that I die..." ?  That's what some are saying here without investigating what those are saying who offer scientifically based hope.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Phoenix said:


> They are not saying it will happen overnight.  It takes ongoing work from all of us.  What I am learning here is that few want to help.  Yes, the damage is deep and I once believed like you do.  So, remember the song "Bye, bye Miss American Pie took my Chevy to the levy, but the levy was dry and good old boys drinking whiskey and rye singing this will be the day that I die..." ?  That's what some are saying here without investigating what those are saying who offer scientifically based hope.


I'm glad you exude such confidence in the system and see hope.

There are two types of thinkers in this world, "dreamers" and "realists". I'm a realist.


----------



## StarSong

To quote a Metallica song, "We're so (effed), sh!! out of luck, hard-wired to self destruct."  I've seen plenty of evidence to support those lyrics and very little evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Aunt Marg

StarSong said:


> To quote a Metallica song, "We're so (effed), sh!! out of luck, hard-wired to self destruct."  I've seen plenty of evidence to support those lyrics and very little evidence to the contrary.


Bingo!


----------



## Phoenix

There's the old saying that is valid.  "Don't confuse me with facts, my mind is made up."  I find this so sad.


----------



## StarSong

@Phoenix:  
The facts are that the climate is getting worse, pollution continues nearly unabated, coral reefs are dying, virgin wilderness is being destroyed at an astonishing pace, human populations continue to grow, and very few (if any) political leaders are encouraging - never mind legislating - the financial and lifestyle changes needed to right this ship.     

The post you used to start this thread doesn't offer much hope, so I'm not sure exactly what hope you're referring to.


----------



## Phoenix

StarSong said:


> @Phoenix:
> The facts are that the climate is getting worse, pollution continues nearly unabated, coral reefs are dying, virgin wilderness is being destroyed at an astonishing pace, human populations continue to grow, and very few (if any) political leaders are encouraging - never mind legislating - the financial and lifestyle changes needed to right this ship.
> 
> The post you used to start this thread doesn't offer much hope, so I'm not sure exactly what hope you're referring to.


Go to the thread in this section called:  We Can Fix the Climate Crisis, the CO2 levels - Kiss The Ground Movie Follow it down a bit. There's a documentary that's on Netflix. There's a book. There's a link to the website of the people who did the documentary. . It provides hope. If we call science based information false then we really are lost in all kinds of ways. If you don't think so, that's your choice, but if we all give up, we are doomed for sure.


----------



## StarSong

I have no doubt that we CAN fix the climate crisis.  The question is whether we have the political and personal will to do so.  
Given our current trajectory and leadership, it looks like it's going to get a lot worse before it gets better.

I'm not personally giving up, but I've lived long enough to understand human nature. 
To quote Walt Kelly: 

I'll check out the Netflix documentary, thanks for the info.


----------



## Pecos

Aunt Marg said:


> Such is not the case, otherwise the damage we are witnessing would be reversible overnight, and that's not happening.
> 
> There's a saying... "too little - too late", and I firmly believe (and am convinced) we've reached that point. We've reached the tipping-over point to no return.


I hear what you are saying and cannot disagree, but humans are an adaptable species and we may wise up yet. I think that our role as "elders" is to try to change the value system that has largely been driving us toward this place. Right now, humans are too materialistic and too focused on the near-term as opposed to the long term health of the planet or our species. The way we spend money has got to change and the sooner the better. Our education system has to change to emphasize taking care of the planet.

If the Good Lord came back and gave us an Eleventh Commandment, it would probably be something like: "You idiots need to start taking care of this beautiful planet I have given you."


----------



## Tish

Aunt Marg said:


> Three cheers for the divers and people who cut the shark netting to save the calf. Now that makes my day



Made mine as well, I found his Facebook page and let him know, that there are at least 60 of us willing to start a Go-Fund-Me page to help him pay the fine which is not pocket change. $26,690 for cutting a shark net.
He was really touched by this and was just as amazed as we were when the didn't fine him.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------

